# Interlake Archers Indoor Winter League



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Interlake Archers Winter Indoor League

When: 
Every Thursday evening beginning November 20 

Format:
Handicapped Team Format:
Club Members will be divided onto 4 Teams.
Each week we will shoot a Vegas 300 Round to maintain a handicap. Following that score, each team member will shoot a 15-arrow match against a member from another team (Handicapped). Teams will accumulate points, and an end of season club Team Championship event will be held.
Following league shooting each week, Ed, Rich, Kevin, and Jay will be available to assist club members with their shooting/equipment. The focus of this league is fun/archery development.

Cost:
Club Membership-
Indoor Membership: $35/Season
Annual Full Membership: $50/Year (includes access to Interlake Archer outdoor range facility in Argyle)
(All memberships include membership in the ABAM for 2009)

All club members participating will pay a weekly shoot fee of $7/week to Ron.


For more details/info contact:
Ed Wilson:832-4421 or 2961825


----------



## jjay3d (Apr 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

nice to see those that made it out last night . looks like a good season a head


----------

